#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Почему буддизм не является монотеистической религией?

## Дмитрий Зорин

У меня вышел небольшой спор с преподавателем. Он доказывает, что буддзиизм - монотеистическая религия, а я, соответственно, пытаюсь доказать обратное.
Как аргумент: в Тибетском буддизме есть картинки разных Будд - значит это ипостаси Бога. 
То, что Будда - не Бог-Творец препод согласен. Однако все равно считает буддизм монотеизмом.

На всякий случай я хотел бы спросить вас, уважаемые буддисты. Строго по пунктам, распишите пожалуйста, почему буддизм не является монотеистической религией.
Просто это такая очевидность, что мне трудно сформулировать к ней аргументы. 

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Pavel

> Просто это такая очевидность, что мне трудно сформулировать к ней аргументы. 
> Заранее спасибо.


Думаю, что по сути преподаватель прав (другая очевидность). Многообразие же формальных отличий буддизма от монотеизма не убедит преподавателя в обратном. Если рассмотреть любую монотеистическую религию, то исторически ни одна из них не может строго рассматриваться как монотеистическая. Строгий монотеизм исторически возникает как проявление религиозного монополизма в среде многообразных верований родственных племен. И в таком ракурсе при всем многообразии буддийских религиозно-философских представлений выделение Будды как "верховной" личности, относительно которой рассматривается вопрос об истинности, буддизм можно смело относить к монотеистическим религиозным учениям. 

И конечно же совершенно необязательно для монотеизма рассмотрение именно Бога-Творца. Достаточно наличие высшей сущности с точки зрения возникновения отношения к истинности и нравственности, относительно которой рассматриваются все доктрины. Именно к таким сущностям и относится Будда.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как аргумент: в Тибетском буддизме есть картинки разных Будд - значит это ипостаси Бога. 
> То, что Будда - не Бог-Творец препод согласен. Однако все равно считает буддизм монотеизмом.


1. Если Будда - это ипостась Бога-Творца, то почему он не является Богом-Творцом? Только в том случае, если бог, ипостасью которого он является, сам не является Творцом. 

Либо крест снять, либо трусы одеть.

2. Будда не единичен. Будда Шакьямуни был не первым Буддой этого эона и, соответственно, будет не последним. Это как минимум политеизм. (с учетом наличиствующих в данный момент других Будд [привести пример Будды Амитабхи] еще в большей степени).

3. Будда Шакьямуни не участвует в судьбе персонажа после смерти (не судит, не определяет место отсидки, просить его об этом а) бесполезно; б) просто глупо). Посему функций, приписываемых  Богу, совершенно точно не осуществляет.

4. "Вера в Будду" на самом деле  на современном языке означает доверие (в качестве рабочей гипотезы) к изложенной им Дхарме как индивидуальном Пути к Освобождению. Процитировать Каламу сутту, в которой Будда рекомендовал не принимать на веру что-то даже в случае того, если это приписывается Ему или другим авторитетам, а заниматься экспериментальной проверкой, если считаете данную доктрину имеющей смысл для себя... Странная какая то "вера".

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...B0%D1%81%D1%8C



> Ипоста́сь (др.-греч. ὑπόστᾰσις, «сущность») — термин, используемый в христианском богословии (преимущественно Восточном) для обозначения одной из личностей Триединого Бога: Отца и Сына и Святого Духа.


Вива четвертой личности Бога! 




> Применение понятия ипостась в христианском богословии можно отнести к IV веку. До Великих каппадокийцев слово «ипостась» (др.-греч. ὑπόστασις), как и слово «сущность» (др.-греч. οὐσία), употреблялись в христианском богословском языке, в том числе, у свт. Афанасия, как синонимы. Обоими терминами обозначалось нечто, имеющее самостоятельное бытие, то есть существующее не в чем-то другом, а само по себе. Но, кроме того, сущность — это первая из десяти категорий Аристотеля.[1] Аристотель различал первые и вторые сущности. Первые сущности — это конкретный человек, конкретная лошадь и т. д. Вторые сущности — лошадь вообще, человек вообще и т. д.[2]


Вообще весело.




> И сущность и ипостась имеют между собою такое же различие, какое есть между общим и отдельно взятым, например, между живым существом и таким-то человеком.
> — «Послание 236 (228), к Амфилохию Иконийскому»
> ...
> Это определение говорит о том, что в новом категориальном аппарате одна из десяти категорий Аристотеля (а точнее, одна из двух ее разновидностей: первая сущность) заменяется новой категорией — ипостась. Можно сказать иначе: вместо аристотелевской «первой сущности» будет введена новая категория, одиннадцатая.[2]
> В то же время, как объясняет там же св. Василий, это определение ипостаси необходимо потому, что для Отца, Сына и Духа недостаточно определение их как «лиц». Традиционный для христианского богословия термин «лицо» (др.-греч. πρόσωπον) применительно к Троице уже дал повод к еретическому толкованию у Савеллия (для которого три «лица» были сродни «личинам», то есть маскам). Если же определить «лица» божества как «ипостаси», то отнимется всякий повод считать эти лица каким-то подобием масок на одной и той же реальности: термин «ипостась» однозначно указывает, что реальностей три.[3] Подробное разъяснение содержания понятия «ипостась» св. Василий дает, главным образом, в своем сочинении «Против Евномия».[2]
> 
> Свт. Григорий Богослов в Беседе 31, «О Святом Духе», называет три ипостаси божества τα εν οις θεοτης («то, в чем божественность» или, еще более буквально, «те, в которых божественность»), определяя, таким образом, ипостаси как, своего рода, «резервуары» сущности. В том же духе св. Григорий выражается и в Догматических стихотворениях, 20, «О Св. Духе», говоря, что три ипостаси «обладают божественностью» (то есть сущностью).[2]
> 
> Зачем понадобилось искать каких-то особых определений для ипостаси, и почему нельзя было ограничиться аристотелевским определением первой сущности? Аристотелевские первые сущности не годились бы для выражения троичности божества. По мысли православных богословов IV века, единство трех ипостасей Троицы — хотя и не такое, чтобы три ипостаси теряли самостоятельность своего бытия (это вопреки модалистам), но и не такое, чтобы они были столь же различными, как, например, три лошади или три человека. Нужно было выразить и особую способность ипостасей к взаимному единству, когда Сын во Отце и Отец в Сыне. Нужно было также выразить способность ипостаси Сына принимать в себя человечество. Поэтому, как при описании внутритроичных отношений, так и при описании вочеловечения Логоса пришлось столкнуться с ипостасью как вместилищем сущности, а не только как некоей «частью» общего целого.[2]
> Итак, ипостась — это такое частное, которое, в то же время, является «вместилищем» общего (сущности).


В соответствии с тезисом вашего преподавателя Будда - это Бог-Творец.

----------

Legba (28.05.2015), Артем Тараненко (07.04.2011), Дондог (07.04.2011), Дордже (07.04.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> 4. "Вера в Будду" на самом деле  на современном языке означает доверие (в качестве рабочей гипотезы) к изложенной им Дхарме как индивидуальном Пути к Освобождению. Процитировать Каламу сутту, в которой Будда рекомендовал не принимать на веру что-то даже в случае того, если это приписывается Ему или другим авторитетам, а заниматься экспериментальной проверкой, если считаете данную доктрину имеющей смысл для себя... Странная какая то "вера".


Странное какое-то представление о том, что считать "на самом деле". Выходит, что то, что написано в Калама сутте - это на самом деле. А вот то, что в правилах буддийского форума запрещено критиковать будду и буддийских авторитетов, опровергать учение будды и пропогандировать отличные от буддийских религиозные ценности - это "понарошку".

Вот пока то, что написано в сутте является тем, что "на самом деле", не взирая на несоответствие этого написанного наблюдаемым ежедневно собственными глазами действиям буддистов, буддизм будет считаться обычной во всех отношениях верой, а не "странной "верой"". Я думаю преподаватель рассматривает буддизм не как тексты от имени Будды, а как социальное явление прежде всего. И для различения того, что он рассматривает, буддийские тексты имеют значение лишь тогда, когда в буддийском социуме соблюдается то, что написано в буддийском тексте.

----------

Мансур (08.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Странное какое-то представление о том, что считать "на самом деле". Выходит, что то, что написано в Калама сутте - это на самом деле. А вот то, что в правилах буддийского форума запрещено критиковать будду и буддийских авторитетов, опровергать учение будды и пропогандировать отличные от буддийских религиозные ценности - это "понарошку".


Написанное в правилах буддийского форума, имхо, вторично по отношению к написанному в Каламе сутте. И если будет стоять выбор, чему следовать на практике, то я выберу Калама сутту, а не правила БФ,




> Вот пока то, что написано в сутте является тем, что "на самом деле", не взирая на несоответствие этого написанного наблюдаемым ежедневно собственными глазами действиям буддистов, буддизм будет считаться обычной во всех отношениях верой, а не "странной "верой"". Я думаю преподаватель рассматривает буддизм не как тексты от имени Будды, а как социальное явление прежде всего. И для различения того, что он рассматривает, буддийские тексты имеют значение лишь тогда, когда в буддийском социуме соблюдается то, что написано в буддийском тексте.


Вы обобщаете. В Калама сутте описан механизм работы и с наблюдаемым в том числе собственными глазами. 

Социальное же явление у нас однозначно монотеизмом не является, потому что естественное состояние для оного социального явления - политеизм/язычество/атеизм.

----------


## Pavel

> 3. Будда Шакьямуни не участвует в судьбе персонажа после смерти (не судит, не определяет место отсидки, просить его об этом а) бесполезно; б) просто глупо). Посему функций, приписываемых  Богу, совершенно точно не осуществляет.


"Участие" - это лишь слово, обозначающее в контексте отношения буддистов к деянию и последствиям нечто совершенно не важное. Важно то, что как и в любой религии ответственность за отказ от религиозного учения путем вознаграждения после смерти (блаженствами рая) и наказания после смерти (страданиями ада) осуществляется. Какая разница, кто принимает участие в осуществлении справедливого посмертного воздаяния. Хотя, функциональное распределение между правосудием и поучением, между Буддой и Кармой - это повод для разговоров о политеизме. Но при условии, что Карма постигнута лишь Буддой, действует вне зависимости от Будды и проявляется как действительность, можно проводить аналогии с ипостасями Бога, в которых обнаруживается сущностное единство между Высшей человеческой сущностью ("сыном"), Сутью учения ("отцом") и Сутью закона в форме Кармы ("духом").

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2011), Мансур (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Какая же это монотеистическая религия, если будды разные :Wink:

----------

PampKin Head (07.04.2011), Юй Кан (07.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> У меня вышел небольшой спор с преподавателем. Он доказывает, что буддзиизм - монотеистическая религия, а я, соответственно, пытаюсь доказать обратное.
> Как аргумент: в Тибетском буддизме есть картинки разных Будд - значит это ипостаси Бога. 
> То, что Будда - не Бог-Творец препод согласен. Однако все равно считает буддизм монотеизмом.


Скажите ему, что пообщались с буддистами разных направлений. Они сами себя монотеистами не считают. В Буддизме известно понятие богов (дэвов) и понятие творца мира (Брахмы или Ишвары). Данная идея (о творце мира) считается неправильной. Сам Будда говорил об этом в Брахмаджала сутте

----------

Дондог (07.04.2011), Дордже (07.04.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Написанное в правилах буддийского форума, имхо, вторично по отношению к написанному в Каламе сутте. И если будет стоять выбор, чему следовать на практике, то я выберу Калама сутту, а не правила БФ,


Но Вы не буддизм как социальное явление. Поэтому такой аргумент скорее всего не сработает для обоснования взглядов на буддизм.




> Социальное же явление у нас однозначно монотеизмом не является, потому что естественное состояние для оного социального явления - политеизм/язычество.


Совсем не однозначно. Дело в том, что в буддизме, что в иной монотеистической религии есть многообразные "божественные" сущности. Однако, для определения монотеизма по сути вполне достаточно выделение единственной в своем совершенстве сущности на фоне приниженных по статусу и способностям на его фоне. Будда значимее и совершеннее на фоне тех, кто зовется богами, как Бог значимее и авторитетнее тех, кто зовется ангелами. По сути нет разницы никакой кроме как цепляния за слово бог, который по сути своей и не бог вовсе, т.е. не является высшей и совершенной сущностью.

----------

Мансур (08.04.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Какая же это монотеистическая религия, если будды разные


Если будды разные, то и буддизмов разных много? Будда один как сущность, а его проявления могут быть многообразны. Или не так?

----------


## Pavel

По большому счету даже не следовало бы Будду (личность) рассматривать как аналогию Бога (монотеистическая сущность). Следовало бы аналогии проводить между Дхармой и Богом. Рулит не Будда, а рулит Дхарма. как рулит не Пророк, а Бог. В монотеистических религиях так же общение с целью познания (обучение) происходит не через непосредственный контакт с Богом, а через проявления Бога (сына, пророков, святых) - в буддизме (Будду, реализованных учителей, патриархов). Любится и постигается (принимается) в буддизме Дхарма, а в монотеизме Бог, которых не может быть два различаемых.

----------

Мансур (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Если будды разные, то и буддизмов разных много? Будда один как сущность, а его проявления могут быть многообразны. Или не так?


Не так. Нет никакого Будды как некоей постоянной сущности. Будды Амида, Майтрейя, Саамантабхадра и пр. - это разные Будды.

----------


## Pavel

> Не так. Нет никакого Будды как некоей постоянной сущности. Будды Амида, Майтрейя, Саамантабхадра и пр. - это разные Будды.


Дхарма одна. А Будда - это всего-лишь реализация представлений о Дхарме, как Сын Божий - это всего-лишь реализация представлений о Боге. Никого не удивит, если в будущем произойдет второе пришествие в форме Дочери Божьей. При этом Дхарма вечная, неизменная и совершенная, всеопределяющая, вездесущая, всепроникающая.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если будды разные, то и буддизмов разных много? Будда один как сущность, а его проявления могут быть многообразны. Или не так?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post159360



> Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче:
> 
> "Полностью реализовавшим существом можно назвать не только Будду Шакьямуни, исторического будду, поскольку буддисты условно допускают, что любое просветленное существо становится Буддой Шакьямуни. Такова уж свойственная людям ограниченность, но это не обязательно так. Существует бесчисленное множество просветленных существ". (...)
> 
> "Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены.
> 
> Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. Но это не значит, что личность исчезает. Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасатгвы. *Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность*". («Беседы в Конвее» 1-й том.)
> 
> Лопон Тензин Намдак: 
> ...

----------


## Won Soeng

Забавно то, что мнение разных людей о буддизме (чем он является, чем не является, с чем схож, от чего отличен) собственно к буддизму отношения не имеет. Буддисту куда важнее наставления Будды и его последователей, реализовавших учение Будды, для того, чтобы к этой реализации стремиться, чтобы практиковать. А вот кто, кого, кем и зачем считает - это сансара, как она есть. В этой сансаре соблазнов, провокаций, раздражений и мучений - несть числа.

Теизм в любой форме (моно-, поли-, а-) - учит отношениям с некими духовными силами, имеющими большое влияние (или отрицающими возможность влияния) на жизнь людей. 

В этом ключе, есть традиции буддизма, где признается влияние существ из мира богов, асуров, претов, нагов и т.п. на жизнь человека, есть традиции буддизма, где отрицается. Есть буддисты рассматривающие мир мистическим образом, в форме энергий, их проводников и источников, а есть буддисты, рассматривающий мир механическим образом, в форме частиц, их взаимодействия и свойств. Сущности получаются разные, а феномены наблюдаются одни и те же.

Но и те, и другие взгляды следует воспринимать как обусловленные, ограниченные и вводящие в заблуждения.

----------

AndyZ (07.04.2011), PampKin Head (07.04.2011), Дондог (07.04.2011)

----------


## Pavel

Не вижу, что бы в тексте указывало на то, что многообразие личностей Будд - это и есть свидетельство многообразия сущностей Будд. На мой взгляд очень неудачное отождествление видимости с сущностью. Будда по сути своей - Татхагата, всезнающий, т.е. постигший Дхамму до конца. И каково имя личности, которая реализовала в себе Татхагату, ее цвет волос, рост или иные признаки, по которым мы ее отличаем от другой личности, по сути это всегда Татхагата, т.е. одно, в каком бы обличии и в какие бы времена эта сущность не проявлялась.

Рыба - она и в Африке рыба, а не только на берегу Волги у меня в ведре.

----------


## Pavel

> Забавно то, что мнение разных людей о буддизме (чем он является, чем не является, с чем схож, от чего отличен) собственно к буддизму отношения не имеет.


Именно это буддизмом и является. А вот к Дхарме это отношения действительно не имеет.

----------

Won Soeng (07.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не вижу, что бы в тексте указывало на то, что многообразие личностей Будд - это и есть свидетельство многообразия сущностей Будд.


Про сущности Будд см. Алмазную сутру.
...
Я так понимаю, что по Павлу: буддизм - это совокупность заблуждений людей, считающих себя буддистами.

Эдак, наука "физика" - это совокупность заблуждений людей, считающих себя физиками! Также она "монотеизм", потому что они в нее "верят"! Также физика является  _ипостасью_ Бога-Творца, потому что он установил эти Законы!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> почему буддизм не является монотеистической религией.


Потому, что он является атеистической религией, где бога не существует. Тут можно сослаться на дедушку Ленина. Но с преподавателем лучше не спорить. Сдавать-то зачет или экзамен все равно ему будете, а он будет устанавливать критерии Ваших знаний  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно это буддизмом и является. А вот к Дхарме это отношения действительно не имеет.


Верно, Павел, но не вполне. Я дополнил свою мысль. Поскольку именно это в буддизме является отправной точкой, и это является возделываемой буддистами почвой. 
Но как мотыга не является частью картофельного пюре, так и буддизм ни в коей мере не вырождается в какую-либо смесь или экстракт взглядов не реализовавших Дхарму последователей учений Будды.

----------


## Ersh

> Дхарма одна. А Будда - это всего-лишь реализация представлений о Дхарме, как Сын Божий - это всего-лишь реализация представлений о Боге. Никого не удивит, если в будущем произойдет второе пришествие в форме Дочери Божьей. При этом Дхарма вечная, неизменная и совершенная, всеопределяющая, вездесущая, всепроникающая.


Павел, Вы меня спросили:



> Если будды разные, то и буддизмов разных много? Будда один как сущность, а его проявления могут быть многообразны. Или не так?


Я на него ответил. Причем здесь Дхарма? Вы решили расширить дискуссию путем введения в нее новых сущностей? Кстати, согласно учению Будды, Дхарма, как минимум, не вечная.

----------

PampKin Head (07.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому, что он является атеистической религией, где бога не существует. Тут можно сослаться на дедушку Ленина. Но с преподавателем лучше не спорить. Сдавать-то зачет или экзамен все равно ему будете, а он будет устанавливать критерии Ваших знаний


атеизм - это вполне самостоятельная форма религии, в которой есть вера в самосущую материю, зародившуюся в ней жизнь, и тепловую смерть вселенной.
К сожалению миры адов, прет, асуров и дэвов никак не могут рассматриваться в категориях атеизма. Тео - духовная сила, организующая материю, противостоящая энтропии. 
Говорить, что буддизм есть атеизм - значит сводить буддизм к отрицанию чего бы то ни было внематериального. 

Впрочем, я далеко не отличник по философии и не эрудирован в философских течениях. Так, любопытствующий в меру попадающихся статей и цитат. Но, думаю, 99% задающих вопрос об отношении Буддистов к Богу - тоже не являются ни докторами философии, ни специалистами в истории философии или хотя бы философами любителями.

У 99% людей в голове каша, приправленная соусом местной традиции и болтовни по интересам во дворе дома ли, школы, университета, на форуме или на каком-нибудь собрании. Боюсь, что и оставшийся 1% я оставил излишне оптимистично. Вероятно ошибся в несколько тысяч раз.

----------

Ersh (07.04.2011), Владимир Гудилин (07.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> атеизм - это вполне самостоятельная форма религии, в которой есть вера в самосущую материю, зародившуюся в ней жизнь, и тепловую смерть вселенной.
> К сожалению миры адов, прет, асуров и дэвов никак не могут рассматриваться в категориях атеизма. Тео - духовная сила, организующая материю, противостоящая энтропии. 
> Говорить, что буддизм есть атеизм - значит сводить буддизм к отрицанию чего бы то ни было внематериального.


Стопстопстоп, при чем тут материя и тепловая смерть?

Если в категориях атеизма могут рассматриваться мир людей и животный. то с чего бы вдруг не рассматривать и мир адов, претов. асуров и девов? Что они не люди что ли, простите за каламбур?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

кхм... атеизм: http://goo.gl/Ad0T6




> Атеи́зм (др.-греч. ἄθεος; от ἀ — «без» + θεός — «бог», «Бог»[1] — «без Бога», «отрицающий богов»[2]) в широком смысле — отрицание веры в существование Бога или богов[3]; в более узком — прямое убеждение в том, что богов не существует[4]. В самом широком смысле атеизм — простое отсутствие веры в существование богов[5][6][7][8]. Атеизм противоположен теизму[9][10], понимаемому в самом общем случае как вера в существовании как минимум одного бога[10][11]. Атеизм часто понимается также как отрицание существования сверхъестественного вообще — богов, духов, других нематериальных существ и сил, загробной жизни и т. д[5][12][6]. По отношению к религии атеизм — система взглядов, отрицающая религию как веру в сверхъестественное[13][14].
> Для атеизма характерна убеждённость в самодостаточности естественного мира (природы)[15] и в человеческом (не сверхъестественном) происхождении всех религий[15], в том числе религий откровения. Многие из тех, кто считает себя атеистами, скептически относятся ко всем сверхъестественным существам, явлениям и силам, указывая на отсутствие эмпирических свидетельств их существования. Другие приводят доводы в пользу атеизма, опираясь на философию, социологию или историю. Большая часть атеистов является сторонниками светских философий, таких как гуманизм[16] и натурализм[17]. Не существует единой идеологии или шаблона поведения, присущего всем атеистам[18].
> Термин «атеизм» появился как уничижительный эпитет, применявшийся к любому человеку или учению, находившемуся в конфликте с установившейся религией[19]. И только позднее это слово стало означать определённую философскую позицию. С распространением свободы убеждений, свободы мысли, научного скептицизма и критики религии этот термин стал приобретать более конкретное значение и начал использоваться атеистами для самообозначения.





> Широта понятия
> Часть неясностей и споров, касающихся определения атеизма, возникают из неоднозначностей в определениях таких слов, как «божество» и «бог». Так как существует множество совершенно разных представлений о сверхъестественном, возникли различные мнения относительно того, к каким из них имеет отношение термин «атеизм». Если считать «теизм» верой в единого персонифицированного бога, то людей, верящих во множество других богов, деистов и даже политеистов можно классифицировать как атеистов. В XX веке такой подход утратил популярность, так как термин «теизм» начал пониматься скорее как проявление веры в любое божество.[31]
> *Следуя Докинзу*, можно пользоваться такой классификацией:
> *Теизм — вера в бога (монотеизм) или во многих богов (политеизм), активно влияющего(их) на ход событий, выслушивающего молитвы, принимающего приношения, способного творить чудеса*.
> Деизм — вера в бога как творца вселенной, который, однако, не вмешивается в реальный ход событий в сегодняшнем мире. Такой бог может действовать только в начале и в конце мира, в промежуточные же моменты развитие вселенной подчинено законам природы.
> Атеизм — отрицание существования бога (богов).
> Пантеизм — отождествление бога со всей вселенной, с законами природы и т. д.
> Агностицизм — утверждение о том, что невозможно (на сегодняшнем уровне знаний или же принципиально никогда невозможно) получить ответ на вопрос о существовании бога.
> В зависимости от широты определения, под атеизмом может пониматься неприятие различных концепций, начиная от идеи бога, как действующей личности и заканчивая отрицанием существования чего угодно нематериального, сверхъестественного или трансцендентного, включая концепции индуизма и буддизма.[13]





> *Практический атеизм*
> Следуя практическому, или прагматичному атеизму, также известному как *апатеизм*, люди живут, не придавая значения наличию или отсутствию богов, и объясняют явления природы без помощи потусторонних сил.* При этом существование богов не отрицается и не утверждается, но может быть признано необязательным или бесполезным*. Согласно этой точке зрения, боги не придают жизни смысл и не влияют на повседневную жизнь.[53] Вид практического атеизма, влияющий на научное сообщество, — методологический натурализм, «молчаливое включение философского натурализма в научный метод». При этом принимать философский натурализм или верить в него не обязательно.[54]
> *Существуют различные виды практического атеизма:*
> Отсутствие религиозной мотивации — вера или неверие в богов не влияет на мораль и на поведение человека.
> Намеренное игнорирование религиозных вопросов в теории и на практике.
> Безразличие — отсутствие какого-либо интереса к религиозным вопросам.
> Незнание — незнакомство с представлениями о сверхъестественном.


Прошу обратить внимание на практический атеизм...

----------

Won Soeng (07.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Стопстопстоп, при чем тут материя и тепловая смерть?
> 
> Если в категориях атеизма могут рассматриваться мир людей и животный. то с чего бы вдруг не рассматривать и мир адов, претов. асуров и девов? Что они не люди что ли, простите за каламбур?


Даже люди, в категории атеизма, это не люди, в категории теизма.

Есть такая тенденция - навешивать обобщающие ярлыки (это есть то, подобно тому, отличается от этого и того). Проблема такой тенденции - в забывании деталей опыта и памятовании только концепций. Атеизмом называют много разного. Буддизмом называют много разного. Монотеизмом называют много разного. 

Мне не важно, как именно называются взгляды. Меня интересует, что имеется в виду, когда говорится то или другое название. Я, конечно же, и сам подвержен номинализации, концептуализации, и навешиванию ярлыков. Но когда ловлю себя на этом - обнаруживаю, что это подобно самогипнозу, иллюзии понимания. "А, Маша - дура, вот почему у нее такая прическа". Конечно же, это многое объясняет  :Smilie:  Уму не удобно всегда помнить все детали. Куда удобнее просто обобщить и помнить ярлыки. Даже если они больше никуда не ведут. И ум обычного человека напоминает рабочий стол системы, в которой что-то устанавливается, что-то удаляется, но ярлыки располагаются с целью исключительно эстетической, а не для запуска нужных приложений и открывания необходимых в работе документов. "Машенька, где у нас Иван Иванович Пирогов? - На букву М - Как на М!? - Ну он такой милый!"

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот с тем что буддизм - апатеизм (практический атеизм) я склонен согласиться. Другой вопрос, зачем?  :Smilie: 
Ну вот спросит меня человек, не знающий о буддизме - буддизм это апатеизм? Что ему отвечать? Да? Он подумает - отлично, мне нравится буддизм  :Smilie:  Что он при этом такого узнал собственно о буддизме? Что я такого знаю об этом человеке? Он узнал о том, что я, как буддист в некотором смысле одобрил его взгляды. А я одобрил, даже не зная в действительности, что же он называет "апатеизм", каких взглядов он на самом деле придерживается.

Есть слова милые, есть слова страшные - услышав милые мы умиляемся, услышав страшные - возмущаемся. 
Буддизм вне концепций - это правильный образ жизни, реализация правильных взглядов. Всегда можно подобрать замену слов, когда слова вызывают слишком сильное беспокойство. В конечном итоге подавляющая часть практики есть нейтрализация возмущающих ум привязанностей.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.04.2011), Кузьмич (09.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Хочу заметить, что атеизм все же определяется отсутствием веры по вполне конкретным вопросам (я вот верю, что мама меня любит... делает ли меня это теистом?!).




> Буддизм вне концепций - это правильный образ жизни, реализация правильных взглядов.


Буддизм вне концепций - это такая же концепция.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хочу заметить, что атеизм все же определяется отсутствием веры по вполне конкретным вопросам (я вот верю, что мама меня любит... делает ли меня это теистом?!).
> 
> 
> 
> Буддизм вне концепций - это такая же концепция.


Если бы только отсутствием веры  :Smilie:  Атеизмом так же называют веру в отсутствие духовных сил, несводимых к материализму.

Ну, а концептуализировать можно все что угодно. Обед - тоже концепция, но голод утоляется внеконцептуально.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если бы только отсутствием веры  Атеизмом так же называют веру в отсутствие духовных сил, несводимых к материализму.
> 
> Ну, а концептуализировать можно все что угодно. Обед - тоже концепция, но голод утоляется внеконцептуально.


Атеизм - это совокупнусть заблуждений людей, считающих себя атеистами? (с)

 :Confused:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Атеизм - это совокупнусть заблуждений людей, считающих себя атеистами? (с)


Плюсодин!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Плюсодин!






> Между Марсом и Юпитером раскинулся широкий пояс Астероидов. Из тысяч известных и неизвестных, именованных и безымянных, остановимся на одном - крошечной планете, собранной ее обитателями из естественного камня и обломков кораблекрушений.
> Они были дикарями, ее обитатели, единственными дикарями XXIV века. Потомки участников научной экспедиции, затерянной и полоненной в поясе астероидов двести лет назад, ко времени, когда их нашли, наладили свою жизнь, построили свою культуру и предпочли остаться в космосе, собирая хлам и прибегая к варварским обрядам, выглядевшим карикатурами на научные методы, которые применяли их предки. Они называли себя Ученым Людом. Мир быстро забыл их.
> Космический корабль «Номад» падал, кувыркаясь, в бездну. Он проходил в миле от астероида и Ученый Люд схватил его, чтобы присоединить к своей планете. Они и нашли Фойла.
> Раз он очнулся, когда его торжествующе несли на носилках по естественным и искусственным проходам внутри астероида, сооруженного из камней и металлических обшивок. На некоторых из них еще не стерлись имена, давно забытые историей космоплавания: «Королева; Земля», «Пустынник; Марс», «Три кольца; Сатурн». Проходы вели в залы, хранилища, кладовые и дома, тоже сделанные из подобранных кораблей, вцементированных в астероид.
> Фойла пронесли через древнее ганимедское суденышко, лассильский ледокол, тяжелый крейсер с Каллисто, старый транспортник со стеклянными баками, еще заполненными дымчатым ракетным топливом… Рой собранных за два столетия останков: арсеналы, библиотеки, музеи одежды, склады механизмов, инструментов, еды, химикалиев и суррогатов.
> Толпа вокруг носилок победно ревела. - Достат кол! - кричала она. Женские голоса восторженно завыли:
> Бромистый аммоний…    1,5 г.
> Бромистый калий…           3 г.
> Бромистый натрий…          2 г.
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (07.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

PampKin Head, мне нравится Ваш вкус  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

Если это преподаватель религиоведения или чего-то близкого, а не, например, ОБЖ или сопромата, то его надо уволить за профнепригодность. Потому что проблема решается путем изучения нескольких статей в википедии (например, теизм, монотеизм).

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2011), Дондог (08.04.2011), Николай Бе (07.04.2011)

----------


## Николай Бе

> У меня вышел небольшой спор с преподавателем. Он доказывает, что буддзиизм - монотеистическая религия, а я, соответственно, пытаюсь доказать обратное.


Уважаемый Дмитрий, не могли бы Вы привести аргументы преподавателя, что буддизм - монотеистическая религия.

Вообще же, даже христианство с натяжкой можно назвать монотеизмом, достаточно вспомнить догмат о триединстве и всю армию покровителей, ангелов, апостолов, архангелов, святых, мучеников которым можно и нужно молиться и которые воспринимают эти персональные молитвы.

Да и тем более как правильно заметили коллеги по цеху монотеизм это (перевод) единобожие. Где же в буддизме есть единобожие? :О) Нонсенс, коллега.

----------

Sforza (07.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Зорин

Это мой преподаватель философии.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот с тем что буддизм - апатеизм (практический атеизм) я склонен согласиться. Другой вопрос, зачем?


Ну вот, уже другое дело.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если это преподаватель религиоведения или чего-то близкого, а не, например, ОБЖ или сопромата, то его надо уволить за профнепригодность. Потому что проблема решается путем изучения нескольких статей в википедии (например, теизм, монотеизм).


Ну на это преподаватель заявит о ненаучности Википедии по сравнению с учебником научного атеизма УЧПЕДГИЗа СССР и Философским словарем АН СССР.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011), Николай Бе (08.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На 1. Это замечательный пример отношений и глубокой подготовки наших студентов и наших преподователей, а также их способности самостоятельно намывать инфу для аргументов в споре :Smilie:  

Так все и бывает. Типичное представление населения о буддизме.

Думаю, студент напрочь убил препода убийственными аргументами БФа. :Smilie:  И препод все-тки залезет в литературу по буддизму, а не будет ему мелко мстить до окончания уч.заведения.

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Зорин

Честно говоря, я и без всякой инфы мог посморить с этим: на полке одной книг по буддизму туча. Просто хотелось на всякий случай заручиться вашей поддержкой.

Большое всем спасибо.

----------


## лесник

> Ну на это преподаватель заявит о ненаучности Википедии по сравнению с учебником научного атеизма УЧПЕДГИЗа СССР и Философским словарем АН СССР.


А разве там написано, что буддизм - монотеистическая религия? Сильно сомневаюсь-) Это больше похоже на собственные философские построения преподавателя.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Просто хотелось на всякий случай заручиться вашей поддержкой.


А, ну тогда сдадите. Редкий преподаватель выдержит натиск толпы буддистов в аудитории А еще если тхеравадины в колоритных одеждах будут, да тантрики в это время протрубят в ганглины...  :Smilie: )) Боюсь тогда он согласится на все, что угодно

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (08.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А разве там написано, что буддизм - монотеистическая религия? Сильно сомневаюсь-) Это больше похоже на собственные философские построения преподавателя.


Там вообще фиг знает что написано. Насколько я помню курс теории религий (по-моему так это называлось) говорилось о том. что Будда - бох и все в него веруют.  :Smilie:  Отсюда логичный вывод о монотеизме

БСЭ говорит о том, что: "Из неабсолютной значимости для Б. всего существующего безотносительно к субъекту следует вывод о не абсолютности божества. В Б. нет надобности в боге как творце, спасителе и прочее, то есть вообще как в безусловно верховном существе. И, наоборот, остаётся возможность признания "не высших" божеств. *В буддийской концепции нет дуализма божественного и небожественного, бога и творения, бога и мира. Бог как высшее существо имманентен* (внутренне присущ) достигшему освобождения человеку, что по существу означает тождественность человека богу. "

Философский словарь вообще такое завернул, что лучше б я в него не залезал. Крепитесь, дзенцы, но вы должны узнать о себе всю нагую правду, как бы она ни была горька "Главное отличие Хинаяны от Махаяны в том, что последняя кроме Гаутамы Будды и Майтрейи признает* Иерархию Света* (прим. мое YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS), возглавляемую многими Бодхисаттвами (Бодхи — озарение, пробуждение; "саттва" — сущность) и Тарами (женскими божествами)." С другой стороны этот аццкий сотонизм заканчивается тем, что Будда хотел как лучше. а получилось как всегда "Начав с отрицания внешней религиозности, Б. в ходе исторического развития пришел к ее признанию. Будда стал олицетворяться с Универсумом, возникла теория Космического тела Будды. В ваджраяне — это понятие Ади-Будды — верховного *единого Божества*."

Так что все политика для порабощения народных масс по сю пору, на самом деле. Но все же скорее монотеизм. Будда ж один и Цонкапа пророк его  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2011), Дордже (08.04.2011), Кузьмич (09.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну на это преподаватель заявит о ненаучности Википедии по сравнению с учебником научного атеизма УЧПЕДГИЗа СССР и Философским словарем АН СССР.


Преподавателю стоит в таком случае указать, что надо обращать внимание на содержание информации, а не среду распространения.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Зорин

Итак, все аргументы приведенные мной и вами преподаватель признал "несущественными".
_Будда привнес людям учение, открывающее путь к освобождению. И теперь, когда люди шли по этому пути, они всегда следовали идеалу - Будде. Поэтому в этом смысле буддизм - монотеистическая религия, т.к. Будду воспринимают (!) как идеал, абсолютное воплощение цели и т.п._  Примерно так аргументирует преподаватель (дословно не могу воспроизвести, ибо не вижу никакой логики). Не понимаю, для чего так расшатывать термин "монотеизм", чтобы впихнуть в него буддизм. Чтобы последний подходил под заономерности истмата?  :Smilie: 
Как литературу, откуда я черпал знания о буддизме, назвал книгу буддолога Торчинова "Введение в буддизм". Преподаватель тоже не оценил её как нечто серьезное.
Спор шел дальше, в котором философ вбросил несколько очень забавных тезисов:
1) *Женщина не может достигнуть Нирваны при жизни (по первоначальному учению).* Для этого ей надо обратиться к монахам, они научат её что да как, и тогда она может расчитывать на то, что когда-то переродится мужчиной, станет монахом и сможет достигнуть Нирваны.
2) *Женщина не может быть монахиней. Только мужчины.* 
3) *Миряне не могут достигнуть Нирваны ни при каких условиях - это могут сделать исключительно монахи.* 
Опровергать эти три положения не нужно, ибо я сам прекрасно знаю ответы на них. Это просто для вас, для ознакомления. 
Вот такому у нас учат. Причем, как сам философ говорит, неважно как толкуют свои религии сами адепты - важна суть.

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Возражение: в той же Тхераваде Будда (для подавляющего большинства) не является тем идеалом, к которому стремятся как миряне, так и практикующие монахи. Т.е. на вопрос: 
- *Хотите ли вы стать Буддой?*
- (ответ) *Нет*.
Основной костяк учения буддистов изложен в 4-х Благородных Истинах, и в нем* четко обозначена цель (см. 3-я Благородная Истина)*. 

В соответствии с тезисами вашего преподавателя иудизм не является монотеизмом, потому что иудеи не следуют Идеалу Яхве (который следует из его поступков, описанных в ВЗ), а выполняют установленные для них правилам.

...

Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – *есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую*.

----------


## AndyZ

> Причем, как сам философ говорит, неважно как толкуют свои религии сами адепты - важна суть.


Вот это действительно правда. Я бы только изменил, что неважно как философы толкуют религию, главное чтобы адепты не вдавались в толкование и не отходили от сути, т.е. практики.

----------

Won Soeng (08.04.2011), Артем Тараненко (08.04.2011), Кузьмич (09.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Итак, все аргументы приведенные мной и вами преподаватель признал "несущественными".


О чем я и говорил  :Smilie:  Кроме того, он явный хинаянец. Гуру Падмасамбхаву подсуньте только в последний момент, если единственным вариантом решения ваших проблем будет сердечный приступ преподавателя.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я бы еще добавила бы, что конечно, надо развенчивать неправильные аргументы в целях добиться понимания. Но главное, Дмитрий, это ВАШЕ СОБСТВЕННОЕ ПОНИМАНИЕ, а кто не хочет услышать - не будет слушать. 

Отпустите препода с миром. Или пойдите и нажалуйтесь на него декану :Smilie:  Вы должны также понимать суть действий Вашего преподавателя. Препод теперь не может отступить на попятную и признать обратное, не уронив свое драгоценное достоинство и не унизив слегка свой авторитет. Ему это не нужно. Он должен сидеть на своем шестке и быть уважаем студентами. Его учили так. Он и учит так.

Так что дальше напирать на него, думаю, не имеет смысла. Главное, что вы в этом разобрались, отточили аргумент и сможете кому-то еще грамотно ответить, если что :Smilie:  А также противостоять идее монотеистичности буддизма среди ваших товарищей студентов  :Smilie: 

Что касается о женщинах в буддизме - то преподу это вполне простительно :Smilie:  Бывает, даже некоторые матерые буддисты со стажем выдвигают подобные аргументы по поводу женщин. 

Вы можете точно опровергнуть его по поводу женщин-монахинь, потому что на сегодняшний день существует масса женских монастырей, например, в Дхарамсале, одно только можно сказать, что традиция гелонгм(монахинь высокого ранга) сейчас не сохранилась, но все делается для того, чтобы ее возродить.

http://savetibet.ru/2007/01/16/dolma_ling.html

А вот эта женщина - выдающаяся монахиня. со всеми регалиями, причем, западная.
http://savetibet.ru/2010/04/04/buddhist_nun.html

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Отпустите препода с миром. Или пойдите и нажалуйтесь на него декану


Пемочка, свет моих очей, зачем учишь плохому? Ему же еще зачет с экзаменом сдавать. Я думаю, лучший вариант: "Профессор, давайте я соглашусь на 4 автоматом и не приведу с собой бханте Топпера с Пампкиным и библиотекой Дхармсалы"  :Smilie: 




> Что касается о женщинах в буддизме - то преподу это вполне простительно Бывает, даже некоторые матерые буддисты со стажем выдвигают подобные аргументы по поводу женщин. 
> 
> Вы можете точно опровергнуть его по поводу женщин-монахинь, потому что на сегодняшний день существует масса женских монастырей, например, в Дхарамсале, одно только можно сказать, что традиция гелонгм(монахинь высокого ранга) сейчас не сохранилась, но все делается для того, чтобы ее возродить.


Вот опять ничему не учат баталии на БФ. На это он скажет, что дас ист не аутентично и тибеццкий новодел, потому что в учебнике по-другому.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  А я заодно пытаюсь втравить любознательного студента не в поверхностное, а в глубокое изучение буддизма "изнутри". Раз он такой молоток :Smilie:  (спрятала за спину чешущееся миссионерство)  Препод, кстати, если так поррассуждать, сподвиг студента на благое дело.

Это ужос какой-то - наши факультеты религий. Это прям какой-то корень самсары! :Smilie: Чему учат нашее будующее страны :Frown: Неведенье рулит и плодится, объявляю ему войну! Предлагаю организовать выездную группу с Топпером, Пампкиным и библиотекой Дхарамсалы, и всеми волонтерами, и прочесать все факультеты. Я там могу демонстрировать ряды женских представительниц буддизма - в качестве тяжелой артиллерии :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, стоит согласиться с преподавателем: у Иисуса было две ноги, и у Будды тоже было две ноги... Поэтому буддизм - это монотеизм!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> и прочесать все факультеты.


Оххх, Пемочка, боюсь чесалка сломается  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, стоит согласиться с преподавателем: у Иисуса было две ноги, и у Будды тоже было две ноги... Поэтому буддизм - это монотеизм!


Как тогда быть с Элохимами?  :Smilie:  Кстати, интересный вопрос, ибо множественное число при обращении к богу в монотеизме...  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати, стоит согласиться с преподавателем: у Иисуса было две ноги, и у Будды тоже было две ноги... Поэтому буддизм - это монотеизм!


Нет, это двуногизм! :Smilie:  Этот признак как нельзя лучше доказывает наличие природы Будды в каждом из нас!(животных пока отложим в торону, равно как и другие миры самсары)


Дмитрий, Вам сколько лет еще учиться? Хоть бы назвали предмет и факультет, аж любопытно стало(город и ВУЗ не указывайте, вдруг препод тоже придет аргументы БФа читать?) :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Скажите, Дмитрий, а философия для Вас профилирующий предмет?

----------


## Дмитрий Зорин

Нет, не профилирующий. Просто я очень увлекаюсь религиозной философией.
Тут еще проблема, что я не могу сменить традицию в профиле. На самом деле я православный.  :Smilie:  

*Пема Дролкар*, мне 19 лет, учусь по специальности "Социальная работа" в г. Тольятти. Но в перспективе собираюсь обучаться теологии.

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.04.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Причем, как сам философ говорит, неважно как толкуют свои религии сами адепты - важна суть.


Над было спросить как они в своих кругах называют тех, кто пишет философские труды, не будучи адептом философии, и как относятся к таким трудам :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, не профилирующий. Просто я очень увлекаюсь религиозной философией.
> Тут еще проблема, что я не могу сменить традицию в профиле. На самом деле я православный.  
> 
> *Пема Дролкар*, мне 19 лет, учусь по специальности "Социальная работа" в г. Тольятти. Но в перспективе собираюсь обучаться теологии.


Дмитрий, ну, в таком случае, Вам действительно нет большого смысла переубеждать Вашего преподавателя  :Smilie: 
Даже среди буддистов (в том числе очень известных учителей) можно найти разногласия. Светские же философы тем более вправе иметь разнообразные мнения на этот счет. Ваш преподаватель относится к определенной школе философии. Вы можете сказать, что эта школа философии относит буддизм к традициям монотеизма. Если бы предмет философии был для Вас профилирующим, от Вас бы требовалось более серьезное исследование вопроса - какие школы философии вообще рассматривают такие категории, как политеизм и монотеизм, как они эти категории рассматривают, по каким критериям, что относят к одной категории, что к другой, в чем согласны, в чем дискутируют и т.п.

----------


## Дмитрий Зорин

Просто там не только с буддизмом проблема. Там и с христианством перлы серьезные, и с индуизмом.
Я просто не могу спокойно реагировать на то, когда искажают факты.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Факты - вещь упрямая. Но самое страшное, что не все факты в религиях можно достоверно проверить.

Думаю, Вам соответствующие форумы помогут :Smilie:  А когда вы выучитесь, то поправите всю учебную программу :Smilie: 

Скажите, а сами Вы во что-нибудь верите? Следуете православию "изнутри"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Просто там не только с буддизмом проблема. Там и с христианством перлы серьезные, и с индуизмом.
> Я просто не могу спокойно реагировать на то, когда искажают факты.


Вы не спасете всех. Даже если Ваши взгляды целиком правильные. Лучше общайтесь с теми, кому доверяете.

----------


## Dondhup

> Просто там не только с буддизмом проблема. Там и с христианством перлы серьезные, и с индуизмом.
> Я просто не могу спокойно реагировать на то, когда искажают факты.


Обычное дело в интеллигентской среде - отвлеченное философствование.

----------


## Dondhup

> Скажите ему, что пообщались с буддистами разных направлений. Они сами себя монотеистами не считают. В Буддизме известно понятие богов (дэвов) и понятие творца мира (Брахмы или Ишвары). Данная идея (о творце мира) считается неправильной. Сам Будда говорил об этом в Брахмаджала сутте


Интересно а в Кангьюре есть она или аналог?

----------


## Игорьок

По моему мнению Будда не творец но Божество...Так что преподаватель прав...
Лик Христа изображен на иконах и он почитается как Бог , но я не помню что бы мне кто то сказал что Христос творец Вселенной....
Бог - это ещё не Первотворец...

----------


## Gakusei

> но я не помню что бы мне кто то сказал что Христос творец Вселенной....


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Спас_Вседержитель

----------


## Игорьок

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Спас_Вседержитель



Ну значит Кришна и Христос это одно имя....Свами Бхактиведанта об этом говорил...
Вообще я считаю Христа Гуру..... а всё остальное что они там считают это их дело....

А Будда это тоже Кришна... Аватара Вишну...

----------


## Нико

> Ну значит Кришна и Христос это одно имя....Свами Бхактиведанта об этом говорил...
> Вообще я считаю Христа Гуру..... а всё остальное что они там считают это их дело....
> 
> А Будда это тоже Кришна... Аватара Вишну...


 :Facepalm:  Не много ли атманов мне на сегодняшний день?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (29.05.2015), Сергей Хос (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не много ли атманов мне на сегодняшний день?


Как-то не спокойно стало- аватарам в кали-йюге, вот и доктора кивают- соглашаются тревожно, с осложненьем сфер духовных.
Очень быстро лик меняют, на иконах воплощенья, и поэтому должны мы, медитировать усердно, что-б порадовать Иисуса!

----------

Нико (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта

----------

